# iphone



## mardy888 (Oct 28, 2012)

Bought iphone 3gs last week, first phone I've had with internet access. Followed instructions, synched it with itunes, it works in all area except on line, can't connect with my bigpond internet service, it is rejecting my password. Any clues, been to testra shop and they were useless.


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you trying to connect it to your wireless network? You should be able to access the Internet through the 3G data plan as well.


----------



## mardy888 (Oct 28, 2012)

AtlasG said:


> Are you trying to connect it to your wireless network? You should be able to access the Internet through the 3G data plan as well.


 I am trying to connect to my wireless network, how do I connect to 3G data plan?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is it not true that there are several types of BigPond internet service (ADSL, cable, satellite and/or mobile wireless)? What kind(s) do you have?


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think you can activate an iPhone without paying for a data plan. It should already be connected. I don't know what to tell you about that. It just works.

It also has a built-in wireless network adapter, and you can connect it to your wireless network. It shouldn't matter who your provider is. You just connect it to your wireless router. You can download a manual for your iPhone here, and follow the instructions to connect to a wireless network.

https://support.apple.com/manuals/


----------

